# Escambia River 4-19-2014



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

River was high, muddy and the wind was howling! Managed to get a little over 8lbs. With one over 4lbs. All on soft plastics. Another great day on the water with my wife Tracie!!! Oh yeah my Wife netted my big fish for me... Thanks Baby


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet deal. Were the boat ramps flooded? 

NJD


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Not too bad. It may get worse over the next few days though.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bass


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to get it done on a flooded river!


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Shane- I didn't want to fish that trny due to not seeing my son for 3weeks. Top guys had some good weight with all things considered. I will bring that DFI oil at the next meeting, I haven't forgotten.
Chuck


----------

